# Cloverfield



## amonb (Jan 14, 2008)

Monster-movie Blair Witch? JJ Abrams last gasp? A director whose highest points were "Felicity" and _writing _"Under Siege 2?"

The script could be ok _or_ suck, as Drew Goddard wrote for Lost, Alias (of course) Buffy and Angel.

Thoughts?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Still wanna see it. All that other stuff is meaningless to me, as the trailer looks great. When I first saw that when I went and saw 'Transformers', I was _blown the fuck away_.


And JJ's last gasp? He's directing the upcoming 'Star Trek' movie. A MUST see for me.


----------



## amonb (Jan 14, 2008)

shows what I know, I had no idea he was involved in that.

And your right, all that other stuff could mean nothing, but fun to talk about.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 14, 2008)

This film is going to rule, hopefully.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 14, 2008)

First movie I've really wanted to see in a while. It's not a remake! Or a film version of a book! Yay Hollywood!


----------



## amonb (Jan 14, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> First movie I've really wanted to see in a while. It's not a remake! Or a film version of a book! Yay Hollywood!



Goddamn that's just a reason to see it in itself isn't it? Could it be.... something original???


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

amonb said:


> Could it be.... something original???



*GASP!* Good grief!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 14, 2008)

Personally I think its going to suck, and am not at all excited for it.


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 15, 2008)

The movie will suck if you have high expectations and fall for all of the viral hype.

And this isn't really going to be a "monster movie" per se. Godzilla was a monster movie. Cloverfield is supposed to focus on the story of the people involved and how they deal with the situation and survive, if I recall correctly.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And JJ's last gasp? He's directing the upcoming 'Star Trek' movie. A MUST see for me.



Simon Pegg as Scotty? Fuck Yes.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2008)

Pretty cool lookin monster.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 16, 2008)

Where'd you find that?

It looks like a whale. The idea it's covered in big ass parasites is pretty cool.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2008)

That's concept art from a fan, not the actual monster.

The monster will have parasites that drop off though, like...a giant case of crabs, lol.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2008)

> It&#8217;s by an artist named Doug Williams, it&#8217;s fan art and in no way an official design from the movie.



Harry knows what CLOVERFIELD is!!! -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Harry knows what CLOVERFIELD is!!! -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.



That is awesome.

And just why I want to see this. It takes a completely new tack to the overbloated, shitty, over hyped dogshit movies like the 1998 'Godzilla', which is so sorely needed, and puts a whole new spin on the shebang.

 This weekend.


----------



## amonb (Jan 16, 2008)

In about an hour I shall be seeing it... unless this hangover doesn't get any better...


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2008)

amonb said:


> In about an hour I shall be seeing it... unless this hangover doesn't get any better...



I'll be checking this thread when I wake up!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Harry knows what CLOVERFIELD is!!! -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.





> *Like SAVING PRIVATE RYAN, but instead of Nazis it&#8217;s a giant monster.*


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

It fucking rocked 

And I got to see the Star Trek Teaser Trailer, which also fucking rocked 

There were some bits of the film (mostly at the start) which were a bit too eerily like the 9/11 film footage which kind of broke the suspension of disbelief thing for me, and WAY too many Nokia product placements/ads, but other than that I enjoyed every minute of it (it's less than 90 minutes too, which is a rare and blessed occurrence these days)

I recommend it, but don't want to say too much in case it ruins things for people.

And yeah, the "Saving Private Ryan" thing is _sorta_ true


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

Good stuff, I have over a week before I can see it! Grrrr.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

ACTUAL MONSTER IMAGE! DON'T CLICK UNLESS YOU WANT IT SPOILED!

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8504/cloverfieldsmallslowhu0.gif


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

That bit of the movie is just hardcore....


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

Also this is really clever, the monster is hidden in the poster for the movie.







Put a mirror to the right of the picture and look at the smoke on the bottom right.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2008)

Mirrored PS of above.


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

That is clever! Cheers Chris! (and Pauly)


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

There's a manga tie-in that's related to the film somehow.... follow this link:
Comic Book Resources - CBR News - The Comic Reel

Then click the comic link and the bluey thing... can't read Japanese though so it's a bit vague!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> Mirrored PS of above.



 

I hate these hidden image thingies. I can never find the damn things.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

OK GAIZ! So I found a translated version, this is issue 1 of 4...still doesn't make much sense! Read the two page spreads from right to left.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

Lulz


----------



## deathmask666 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am totally going to see this...Monster destroys a city= Fuck Yeah!
and Oh yes I'm also looking forward to the New Star Trek Movie


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

Viral marketing ftw research station/oil rig uncovers something?


Viral marketing site: TAGRUATO CORP.

Somehow the Slusho drink, with it's 'special ingredient' is related to the monster in some way...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2008)

I rang this number +81-3-5403-6318 from the above link

There is a Japanese part, then English, a beep, then another Japanese part.

Naren if you read this I wouldn't mind knowing the translation of the Japanese.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 18, 2008)

saw it tonight (midnight showing), it was pretty sweet...pretty intense, and had a few great comedic bits/lines as well. i thought it was pretty well done, and the girl i went with said she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 18, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> saw it tonight (midnight showing), it was pretty sweet...pretty intense, and had a few great comedic bits/lines as well. i thought it was pretty well done, and the girl i went with said she really enjoyed it.



Intense, that's the word I'd use to describe it, I absolutely loved it.



Spoiler



FLAMING HOBOS!


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Intense, that's the word I'd use to describe it, I absolutely loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I almost pissed myself laughing at that bit... there were some good one liners... Hud was such a tool it was good to have one of the "heroes" of the story being such a dick.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 18, 2008)

amonb said:


> I almost pissed myself laughing at that bit... there were some good one liners... Hud was such a tool it was good to have one of the "heroes" of the story being such a dick.



my favorite line:



Spoiler



Dude, the ocean is really big!




i realized earlier today, that while walking to my car, and then driving around Boston, i kinda subconsciously took note of the fact that the skyline was intact


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 18, 2008)

I took dad to see it for his 50th b-day a couple hours ago:

Worst ending since The Blair Suck - I mean Witch Project, and/or Sh*t, I mean Signs. Btw the monster seems to be based on HP Lovecraft's Shub Niggurath. All the little one dropping off are like the 1000 young and it has hoof like feet/legs. If the rumor director or who ever spotted the toy in Japan that the monster is based on is true, it's been trendy in Japan to base monsters on Lovecraft.

Too many questions left unanswered.

Adam


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> my favorite line:
> i realized earlier today, that while walking to my car, and then driving around Boston, i kinda subconsciously took note of the fact that the skyline was intact





You know the movie had an impact when your doin that!


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from it.

You know how they always throw around that phrase "Instant Classic"

This truly fully is an instant classic and a wonderful piece of art that should (and I'm certain will be) studied in film classes in the future.



Spoiler



At the end of the movie everyone was dead silent and I exclaimed. "What the fuck!?" Brief silence "Fuck you JJ Abrams. Fuck you!" 

Which got a good chuckle out of the theatre


----------



## Pauly (Jan 19, 2008)

neoclassical said:


> I took dad to see it for his 50th b-day a couple hours ago:
> 
> Worst ending since The Blair Suck - I mean Witch Project, and/or Sh*t, I mean Signs. Btw the monster seems to be based on HP Lovecraft's Shub Niggurath. All the little one dropping off are like the 1000 young and it has hoof like feet/legs. If the rumor director or who ever spotted the toy in Japan that the monster is based on is true, it's been trendy in Japan to base monsters on Lovecraft.
> 
> ...



Get into all the viral websites, and read the Manga I posted, which still has 3 issues to go. Backstory is getting filled in slowly. Also everything JJ has done has been franchise/series based, so you'll probably get more monster!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 19, 2008)

i just got back from seeing this movie, and it blew me the fuck away.
its easily one of the best movies i have ever seen.
i'm not going to go into detail, but the monster looks incredibly badass and unique.

i made the  face throughout the entire movie, because it was so, so very intense.

to the people who didn't like the ending: how would you have ended it?
that ending is the only possible ending i could see for a situation like that. especially since the movie is supposed to be filmed from first-person. you go through what the characters experienced, and you get to know what they know.

also, this movie is supposed to be less about the monster and more about how people deal with absurd, life-threatening situations such as that one. if you understand that, you can appreciate the movie a little better, i think. in short, don't go into it thinking that its just going to be another monster flick filled with cheap thrills, a "i know its been done before, but let's do it anyway" type of monster, and a cheesy disney ending. its not that sort of movie.

i have every intention of seeing this movie a few more times, as its the type of movie that is so chaotic that its easy to miss important details.

go see it. now.


----------



## amonb (Jan 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i made the  face throughout the entire movie, because it was so, so very intense.
> 
> also, this movie is supposed to be less about the monster and more about how people deal with absurd, life-threatening situations such as that one.



 

This flick is definitely not about the monster... This follows the people involved. If the monster shows up... well bad luck for them


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i made the  face throughout the entire movie, because it was so, so very intense.
> 
> to the people who didn't like the ending: how would you have ended it?
> that ending is the only possible ending i could see for a situation like that. especially since the movie is supposed to be filmed from first-person. you go through what the characters experienced, and you get to know what they know.



I 100% agree.



Spoiler



I gotta say one of my favorite scenes is the one where they're all screaming "She's been bitten!" and then holy shit what exactly happened to her?


Also, the way they integrated a love story into the film was genius IMO.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 19, 2008)

kyle, that part freaked me the fuck out.



Spoiler



SHE FUCKING EXPLODED DUDE!!!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> kyle, that part freaked me the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeah that's what i wasn't 100% sure about...i asked my friend, "so did they shoot her, or did she explode?" and she wasn't sure either. i wasn't watching the background closely enough to be sure, but from everything i've read, it sounds like that's what happened


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 19, 2008)

i need to see the movie a few more times.
i fell like i missed some stuff, and the stuff i didn't miss isn't as clear as it could be.


----------



## amonb (Jan 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> kyle, that part freaked me the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> kyle, that part freaked me the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that! But seriously, WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got back from seeing it with a friend of mine. I liked it, but it was a bit dissappointing, and felt like I only watched half a movie.



Spoiler



The way it played out was constantly reminding me of the level 'Metropolis' from Halo 2, with a few small changes...

HUGE friggin thing atacking with marines, tanks, rocket launchers, and the like defending.
Subways loaded down with insect/spider looking creatures. (Think of the drones...)

Take away the elites, jackels, and grunts, and add a few side-missions, (ie, going to get the girl) and it's more-or-less the same thing. 

The entire time it after the party, I could totally imagine an HUD and recticule on the screen. 






Spoiler



Kinda like Mastodon, when the helicoptor crashed, and all you saw was the wreckage for about 10 seconds, most people were like 'huh?', but this one dude towards the front yelled, "THAT SUCKED!" After which, the whole theater busted out laughing.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 19, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, and this review sums up my thoughts pretty much exactly.

Cloverfield - Movie - Review - New York Times

Don't read it if you haven't seen the movie (there are spoilers) but you won't be missing out on much if you don't go to see it. The movie struck me much the same way as the Matrix or V for Vendetta.

Definitely not a JJ Abrams fan.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Don't read it if you haven't seen the movie (there are spoilers) but you won't be missing out on much if you don't go to see it. The movie struck me much the same way as the Matrix or V for Vendetta.
> 
> Definitely not a JJ Abrams fan.



Hmm. Good news for me. Those are 2 of my favorite movies.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hmm. Good news for me. Those are 2 of my favorite movies.



Yeah, I love those movies too, but Cloverfield isn't like either of them. This is a movie that you will either love or hate I think. Reviews won't do you much good.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, cloverfield isn't much like the matrix or v for vendetta.
but just because it wasn't like those movies doesn't mean it is not uber badass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it.


I could go on and on and on. Fuck that. I'll cut to the chase.


*Most fucked up movie ever. Period.*


I'm still blown away, trying to absorb it. Movies won't be the same for me again, I think. Scariest, most intense, mind blowing movie I've ever seen (and I'm a huuuuge movie buff). 


I fucking loved it.


----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2008)

Saw it. Loved it.

The monster is bad ass as hell!! Great 'design' on it too. Doesn't look like a typical monster you'd see, which is great. Blair Witch aspect both made it hard to watch (My brother was getting sick from it, I wasn't) and exciting to watch really. 



Spoiler



I personally loved the ending! Too many happy endings in movies. This one leaves you with no answer, which is great IMO. Did the nuke kill the monster? We don't know. Cool 'new' way to end a movie. And a perfect movie to leave it ended like that.

How the FUCK did that thing get hit with carpet bombing and NOT HAVE A SCRATCH?? Fucking BADASS!!

Also, did anyone else notice the continuity error in the movie? According to the info at the beginning of the movie, the data was retrieved on an SD card, yet the main character asked if the dude changed the tape? Oops.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 20, 2008)

Regor said:


> Saw it. Loved it.
> 
> The monster is bad ass as hell!! Great 'design' on it too. Doesn't look like a typical monster you'd see, which is great. Blair Witch aspect both made it hard to watch (My brother was getting sick from it, I wasn't) and exciting to watch really.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah it's a huge gaffe considering you get random bits of old footage they'd 'taped' over. Also if you stayed for the credits there's a whisper at the end which gives you a little clue as to what happened.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 20, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a huge gaffe considering you get random bits of old footage they'd 'taped' over. Also if you stayed for the credits there's a whisper at the end which gives you a little clue as to what happened.



Care to tell?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

You can hear it HERE. *Possible spoiler*


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ug...I may not be able to see this in theaters, it'll likely make me sick (partially because of theaters here being crappy, and framerates being slow). Most action movies give me a headache in theaters because the framerates can't keep up.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw it... I thought it was an artistic triumph to be sure but not all that great on the whole. It was the best in the early portions of it, where the monster was barely to be seen and it was just mass chaos, and then as soon as the soldier put them back out on the street, I thought it went downhill big time. 
General points...


Spoiler



I mean, as soon as they started showing the monster over and over again it lost its mystique and became less horrifying... seeing the stealth bomber from afar was fucking sweet. Seeing the first army attack was sweet. The subway bit was pretty cool, although the characters made a typical horror movie mistake (stop and listen!) which stands out as inconsistent with most of the rest of the movie.



About the monster...


Spoiler



When the monster looked down and just stopped and stared into the camera for a good ten seconds, that was fucking retarded. Alright, so it was in the ocean, and it never surfaced, so that means it must have gills... except no gills were visible. And its lungs are right on the side of its head, and are see through, yet it is impervious to bombing? If it had lungs, it must surface every now and then, but no one ever saw it? Bullshit.



Gah! I don't know really what to think of this movie. It was neat but I don't think I'll see it again, or buy it, or recommend it unconditionally to anyone.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 20, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Ug...I may not be able to see this in theaters, it'll likely make me sick (partially because of theaters here being crappy, and framerates being slow). Most action movies give me a headache in theaters because the framerates can't keep up.



If you get motion sickness, you'd probably get sick watching this...


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> If you get motion sickness, you'd probably get sick watching this...



Yeah. It'll probably work better, given the format, in a home viewing environment. Found that was the case with Blair Witch, anyways


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I couldn't disagree with Sakeido more. Seems like nit-picking, or purposeful fault-finding to me, because all of his points arguing against the movie, I felt only helped the movie, and made it more... impactful.  The more I saw of that fucking monster, the more stressed I felt. I adored it. It was genius, how they reveal more and more over time.

But everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I, however, see it completely differently.


----------



## amonb (Jan 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You can hear it HERE. *Possible spoiler*



Awesome, thanks TDW.

And I agree, I felt the same way coming out of this as I did Blair Witch, in which I thought "well, the rules have been redefined again".

Problem is it took this long to push the "reality" boundary again... 

Fuck I loved this movie!  



Spoiler



And the ending was perfect. Anything else would have had me calling bullshit.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Absolutely, Amon. Absolutely. 

I was talking with my girl, and she and I were both in agreement - you can SO see how this movie _could have_ ended up with Bruce Willis or somethign, as a General, repeatedly saying some cheesy catchphrase, while the lovers are safely whisked away, New York is saved, yada yada. Same ol' bullshit as usual. Good guys win! Hooray!


Whatever. JJ Abrams, thank you. This was the movie experience of my whole life, in all honesty.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 20, 2008)

I dug the ending that much is true. I'm not nitpicking... it called for it, basically. The movie had done so well at making a convincing rendition of a giant monster attacking the city, and the horror and panic and the destruction, I thought this thing was real and the whole thing had gravity, and then you see it and it is all plastic CG looking and is too implausible to take seriously and it just wrecked the whole thing for me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I completely disagree. I thought it looked fantastic.

Will it translate well to DVD? CGI usually doesn't. But film, on the big 70mm screen? Holy shit, it was terrific. The CGI was, as usual in my experience at the big theaters, almost completely unnoticeable (but always noticeable at home).


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 20, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Yeah. It'll probably work better, given the format, in a home viewing environment. Found that was the case with Blair Witch, anyways



Actually, I ws refering to the fact that it's filmed like you might expect of an amatuer, and there's a lot of running. Basically, if you can't stand to watch a wedding video done by your drunken uncle, you may want to stay away.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sakeido, your points are nutty anyway. You're trying to ascribe what you _think_ should be the monster's physical characteristics based on shit _you're_ familiar with.

It's a giant monster from the fucking sea!


Simple, elementary level biological categorizations aren't even logical in the context. Monster.From.The.Sea. Check.


Is it alien? I dunno. Is it part octopus or something? I dunno. Why then should it behave like a fish, or a whale, or whatever? Why the heck does it have to have gills? Plenty of shit in the sea doesn't have gills. Sigh.




Spoiler



And the things on the side of it's head... are they lungs? I don't think so. Looked like some sort of breathing membrane to me.



The point is, it's a _fictional monster_. Trying to pigeonhole it to be a fish or whatever is silly, illogical, and totally takes away from the premise. I don't even have problems with demanding logic from the idea. Fine. It's kinda silly, but whatever. 

However, to apply that logic in such a shortsighted way is rickockulous, IMO. Your quibbles are like someone calling a bat a bird, simply because it can fly. What the heck kind of taxonomic classification are we going to put 

GIANT-ASS FUCKING BR00TAL SEA MONSTER 

under so we can know it's biological characteristics?

C'mon.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 20, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Actually, I ws refering to the fact that it's filmed like you might expect of an amatuer, and there's a lot of running. Basically, if you can't stand to watch a wedding video done by your drunken uncle, you may want to stay away.



I figured he was talking about the size of the screen... in a theater, you can't really see anything steady to keep yourself from motion sickness, while at home, the screen doesn't take up so much of the view so you are less likely to be disoriented by it



The Dark Wolf said:


> Sakeido, your points are nutty anyway. You're trying to ascribe what you _think_ should be the monster's physical characteristics based on shit _you're_ familiar with.
> 
> It's a giant monster from the fucking sea!
> 
> ...



Its gotta live somehow. Personally I find shit way scarier and more believable when you barely see it. Any kind of horror movie where you can't see the bad guy and you just hear sounds and see hints of it, is way more scary for me, then the ones where there is shit jumping out and a guy with a knife walking around. So scary for me, was the bit in the basement in signs where you can hear the aliens, but not see them. Scary was in Cloverfield, when you could see the hints of the monster and there was shit exploding and smoke and dust and it was just pandemonium. 

Not scary was when it just sits and stares right there and becomes totally at odds with everything and you just have 15 seconds to reflect on how stupid it looks. Everything else was great. I just never would have shown the monster in daylight, never would have given it its nice little mugshot, just kept it to be complete chaos, and then the film would have ended and you would have been like "jesus fucking christ! what the hell was that!" instead me and my friends just left and none of us enjoyed it all, and now instead of thinking about what the hell the monster was, I am thinking about how great the movie could have been. Quibbling, sure whatever call it what you will, but that's how I think about movies.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure it's gotta live. But just assuming it HAS to be gills, because well "gee, fish have gills!" is totally silly, man.

So, just assuming, "Wow, they fucked up on that man!" is equally silly. I saw some funky looking things it could breathe through. Ok, if I'm buying the premise of a 100 foot or whatever rampaging sea monster, _I think_ I can buy that that is how it breathes, too.  I mean, come the fuck on. Nitpicking. It's a nutty thing to raise objections around.


I totally agree with you on the premise of what is scary, FTR. I am so sick of the conventional way of doing things. However!  IMO, I think they did such a nice job with the slow roll buildup on Br00tal there, that by the time you see it, it pays off, and retains, shit no... increases the tension, anxiety, and even fear that it creates.



Spoiler



the fucking near-escape on the copter, after the bombing run... holy fuck. Scared the SHIT out of me! And in the final monster scene, dude, I know how you feel, but to me, that was like coming face-to-face with a big, mean dog as a little kid again. Chills.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Actually, I ws refering to the fact that it's filmed like you might expect of an amatuer, and there's a lot of running. Basically, if you can't stand to watch a wedding video done by your drunken uncle, you may want to stay away.



Have you seen the Blair Witch Project? Because you just summed it up  So, yeah, exactly my point.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 21, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Have you seen the Blair Witch Project? Because you just summed it up  So, yeah, exactly my point.



No, I haven't.


----------



## amonb (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoiler



the fucking near-escape on the copter, after the bombing run... holy fuck. Scared the SHIT out of me! And in the final monster scene, dude, I know how you feel, but to me, that was like coming face-to-face with a big, mean dog as a little kid again. Chills.


[/QUOTE]

TDW you fucking nailed that man 

I physically held my breath and reared back in my seat,


Spoiler



thinking "Is Hud gunna get away with this??? Does it see him??? Does it see ME????!!!!!!!??!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoiler



Also that sound byte at the end, played backwards apparently sounds like 'It's still alive...' 

If you watch the last 'not taped over scene from months back' again, you can see 'something' falling into the ocean to the right of the characters in the distance.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 21, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> The movie was epic. Scared the shit outta me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dust cloud is its silouette.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Well said, Lord Lemons. But to further that, the writers have made a complete biological background for the monster. In fact, earlier Wikipedia had a page explaining some of the monster's physical and biological attributes, although it has since been removed, I see.

It wasn't like they just slapped together the most outlandish concepts they could to make a monster. That's why Sakeido's quibbles were so foolish to me. "A dolphin swims! It looks like a fish! It must be a fish!"



Spoiler



It's breathing, BTW, from the description, is more akin to an amphibian's.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 21, 2008)

It's all about the 'Seabed's Nectar' apparently...


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 21, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i need to see the movie a few more times.
> i fell like i missed some stuff, and the stuff i didn't miss isn't as clear as it could be.



Here's something a lot of people missed, but my friend noticed and asked if I saw it.



Spoiler



At the end of the movie when the tape cuts back to the scene of them at Coney Island something comes falling out of the sky and splashes into the water in the background



Another one of my friends who works at the theater said he watched that scene on a small monitor 3 times over to make sure he saw what we think was seen.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 21, 2008)

seen it.
think blair witch meets godzilla.
but the monster is godzilla looks better.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup, saw what you guys were talking about at the end of the movie... which confirms


Spoiler



that it is actually an alien life form


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some interesting food for thought / discussion that a friend of mine just presented to me.



Spoiler



Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: i saw cloverfield again
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and i saw the thing falling into the water
matisyahu: did you listen to the whisper at the end too?
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and then me and my dad came up with a theroy about the movie, off of what we saw in the movie
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: no too hard to hear
matisyahu: it has to be played backward anyway though
matisyahu: but yeah go on
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: we think there are more than 1 monster
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: since at the end in the field were hud gets eaten
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: the monster that gets him isnt the same as the one in the city and the one in the city isnt the same as the one in the water under the bridge 
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: the water one had tenticles
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: the one in the city was more like a large mutated human vary hyuman like with arms, looked like it was a man in a push up postion 
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and the one in the field
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: had like gils on the side of its head, and it came out of know where
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: how did they not feel or hear it coming when hud was eaten
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: the field they were in was vary close to the water according to the map they looked at in the subwat station
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: so we think another one came out right near the end of the movie
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and if the thing falling out of the sky is supose to be one of the aliens it has to be some what smart since it took the head off the statue of liberty, it was like an insult to the humans, taking the head off and only the head and throwing it into the city
matisyahu: that makes alot of sense
matisyahu: because one of the things I've been saying
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: the tape shows the thing falling from the sky a month before the attack, looks to me like it was wathcing everyone
matisyahu: is it looks different almost every time you see it
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: yeah exactly
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: there has to be multiple monsters
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and in the city
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: they are running down one road and see one, and then go a differnet direction and run into it again......... or is it another one
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: you dont hear any of the soldiers say there is only one
|Epitaph| #PsyOpus.: and its possilbe for there to be more created since the girl was being turned into one when she got dragged away.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I don't know if I agree with that.

When did it have tentacles? It has a tail... and that's what smashed the bridge.

As for the girl being turned into one, I don't buy that either. She exploded for whatever reason, caused by the bite. (At least that's the way I took it).



Spoiler



The little ones seem to be parasites rather than mini versions of the monster. And as for it looking different every time... frankly, you never get a single 'good' look at it to really tell WTF it completely looks like



Although I agree with the fact that how the HELL did it sneak up like that on them in the park?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2008)

The multiple monsters thing sounds pretty reasonable to me... I don't remember seeing the big one that got bombed with a tail that huge, but it was constantly covered in dust clouds so it may just have been invisible. The more I thought about it over the course of the day the more I realized I actually did enjoy the movie. The monster quibble still bugs me but I think I might actually see this flick again now.


----------



## Naren (Jan 21, 2008)

I haven't seen this yet (I don't think it's been released here yet), but I have one question. Why is the movie called Cloverfield? Who, what or where is Cloverfield? A government project? A part of New York? An important person in the movie?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> I haven't seen this yet (I don't think it's been released here yet), but I have one question. Why is the movie called Cloverfield? Who, what or where is Cloverfield? A government project? A part of New York? An important person in the movie?





Wiki said:


> Cloverfield from the beginning, but the title changed throughout production before it was finalized as the original title. Matt Reeves explained that the title was changed frequently due to the hype caused by the teaser trailer, "That excitement spread to such a degree that we suddenly couldn't use the name anymore. So we started using all these names like Slusho and Cheese.[15] And people always found out what we were doing!" The director said that "Cloverfield" was the government's case designate for the monster, comparing the titling to that of the Manhattan Project. "And it's not a project per se. It's the way that this case has been designated. That's why that is on the trailer, and it becomes clearer in the film. It's how they refer to this phenomenon [or] this case," said the director.[16] The film's final title, "Cloverfield", is the name of the freeway exit and airport near Abrams's Santa Monica office.[17][15]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 22, 2008)

i just saw this again, and i completely agree with .

MOVIE EXPERIENCE OF A FUCKING LIFETIME.

that is all.


----------



## Grom (Jan 22, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Pretty cool lookin monster.



I have not seen the movie yet and therefore cannot say if this monster is anywhere close to the original, but don't you guys find that this one bears a STRONG similitude to Final Fantasy X's Sin ?


----------



## amonb (Jan 22, 2008)

Mods could you fix Mastodon's post on page 9 as it contains MAJOR spoilers...

Cheers!


----------



## amonb (Jan 22, 2008)

Regor said:


> Although I agree with the fact that how the HELL did it sneak up like that on them in the park?





Spoiler



My argument is they just survived a helicopter crash, and therefore had no idea what was going on... sight/hearing affected etc. 

Works for me...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

1. Spoiler tags!  I don't feel like going around manually editing posts.
2. The monster doesn't look like that picture, exactly. I'd say that's an early concept piece they further developed.

There are accurate drawings of Cloverfield out there. I've seen a few, and they look like the monster.


THIS ONE is fairly accurate. *SPOILER IMAGE*


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2008)

This one is really accurate:
*Spoiler image*
http://www.jacklovesyou.com/misc/Cloverfield.jpg

As is *spoiler* http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs22/f/2008/022/3/b/SPOILER_Cloverfield_Monster_by_Dokiestudioz.jpg


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, that second one is pretty close.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry about that guys, completely slipped my mind.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Regor said:


> Yup, saw what you guys were talking about at the end of the movie... which confirms
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



While I'm inclined to think that is a strong possibility, there was also discussion that -



Spoiler



what that falling/splashing this was is a satellite that some corporation or government group tried to recover, and it woke the monster from some 1000 year sleep. This is backed up to a certain extent, or so I've heard, by comments from the writer and/or director and/or producer. This theory also ties in with the viral marketing campaign, I gather.

Word is, the director is interested in a sequel, as well. Which, ties in with the backmasked "It's still alive..." at the end.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoiler



Now that I think about my friend's theory about how there could be more monsters because those...spider things incubated something in that one girl the more I think that's a bit grasping for straws.

JJ Abrams said himself that the monster was a baby, so those things are almost certainly parasites.


----------



## amonb (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoiler



The monster was a baby??? Holy crap!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoiler



Those things were totally parasites. The looked absolutely unrelated to the monster.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoiler



They were lice/tics, just giant nasty ones. Also no proof anything grows out of you when you're bitten by one, but at the very least it's causes some kind of horrible reaction in the body which results in the stomach area expanding out and popping. You see several 'poppers' in the film, a guy in an ambulance on the way to the bridge, the dead soldier just before Marlena blows up and obviously Marlena herself.

The thing that's the main tie-in is this Slusho drink (Rob's job in Japan was to promote Slusho in the West). Slusho is a frozen drink with a 'special ingredient' called 'Seabed's Nectar'. This ingredient was shown to increase muscle mass, make you happy and all sorts but nobody knows where it comes from. At the same time, Slusho is owned by a shady Japanese oil giant company, one that builds 'oil rigs' in the sea even when there never appeared to be any oil to drill for. At one of their drilling stations they apparently made a huge discovery... unfortunately that drilling station was destroyed in some kind of 'terrorist act', not because a giant monster pulled it apart!  You can view the news report of the rig on Youtube in various languages.


----------



## amonb (Jan 23, 2008)

I loved the viral marketing for this movie


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm finally goin' to see this tonight. I'll get to read this whole thread!


----------



## amonb (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 23, 2008)

we should just spoiler tag this entire thread.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)

Spoiler



I can't remember any gun shots after Marlena exploded, if something did come out of her I imagine they would have tried to kill it





Spoiler



After watching I talked to a guy at the cinema, I think he was the manager, he said that he heard from the US that the sequel might be from the perspective of the defence forces, that is a camera crew was assigned to document the creature and that the filming would be better quality.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jan 23, 2008)

Spoiler



 What's fuckin funny is that the day before I saw this movie I was mad at my town and was like "I want to do a bomb run in a B-2 stealth with my city underneath."
When the B-2 came on screen I was like *insert Training Day Denzel Washinton voice* "My .Ni**a!!!" and it bomb the shit out of everything!

I loved how Hud was pleading with God and Jesus and saying he was sorry when the 'copter was coming down. That part made me cringe. 


 Good movie.



s7eve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After watching I talked to a guy at the cinema, I think he was the manager, he said that he heard from the US that the sequel might be from the perspective of the defence forces, that is a camera crew was assigned to document the creature and that the filming would be better quality.



How would he know?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)

Hw doesn't, he said it as a rumour, he said they get all these little titbits of info from cinemas in the US however he was up to speed with every bit of info I have read about the movie and pointed out some of the little things I missed like


Spoiler



the satellite that fell into the ocean


. Also when he mentioned that my wife said she did not see that but she did see


Spoiler



something moving in the water


.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

SO... Just back from seeing this (and reading the whole thread. yay).
That was really entertaining. Not a classic or anything (rather gimicky and tacky at some points imho) but truly efficient reality-wise: freaky. 
Great cgi, great camera work. Really well done production wise. Sometimes, it's really like _you're there._ 
I decided to believe what was happening on screen so it kept me on the edge of my seat. What a thrill ride.



Spoiler



But Jesus-Christ, there's no need for that love story! I mean, come on... It's ok, _we already know he's a nice gu_y. And that dude that just can't stop filming... Even when he is crossing on the other building rooftop... Yeah, right. _Nobody would film in these situations_... So, imo, these parts should have been cutted out (the guy filming stops the camera, then starts it back on the other side). It's presented as a subjective caption of events, but it's not truly subjective. Who would film instead of helping a wounded friend?


----------



## amonb (Jan 24, 2008)

The love story kinda made it for me. But I'm a sucka for that shit.



s7eve said:


> I missed like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I missed it too. It was a satellite? Does anyone know how this figures into the story, or S7eve did you mean satellite in a more collective term, like "things that orbit other things 



I might have to see this again methinks.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone also said it in here


Spoiler



apparently a satellite fell into the sea and woke it up, hearing that disappointed me as I imagined that it would have had something to do with the secret ingredient of slusho


----------



## Pauly (Jan 24, 2008)

Spoiler



The Jap oil company that was drilling DEEP in the sea bed supposedly launched a satellite to another a 'rogue piece' of another satellite that fell in the ocean. It's all a bit vague so far.


----------



## amonb (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Pauly,



Spoiler



I got the deep sea drilling bit from the viral site of the company and the news reports, but where did you find out about the satellite?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 24, 2008)

Spoiler



There's a ton of viral sites, I can't keep up but instead I've just kept a track of a couple of the blogs and forums with rabid fans:

View Forum - Cloverfield: General / Updates
Project Cloverfield

Stuff like that.


----------



## amonb (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just went to see the movie with my girlfriend. Damn, that was pretty sweet!  I missed some of the stuff that you guys talked about in the thread because I didn't want to read this one until AFTER I saw it because (and apparently Mastodon did it in this thread ) there seems to be a tendency for SOMEONE to fuck up and post spoilers without the tags and that would ruin it for me if I read it!  Very cool movie and I want to rent it when it comes out on video to catch all the little stuff (


Spoiler



like the satellite falling in the background


) but overall it was very well done and interesting enough to make me want to watch it a few more times!  There are a few ways they could go with a sequel and I'm looking forward to seeing if they put another movie out!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Once more , I absolutely loved this movie. Completely.


I think it is a true classic, and completely revolutionary.


----------



## amonb (Jan 26, 2008)

I am really curious about a possible sequel. I am thinking of seeing it again in the next couple of days.

Two of my mates saw it yesterday and didn't like, it moved too slowly for them. But to each their own, I really liked Blair Witch and shitloads of people didn't so that's cool.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 26, 2008)

My wife and I were the only people in the cinema that didn't hate it, I thought they were going to start a riot when it finished. I don't know how anyone could think it was slow, it felt like less than half an hour had passed to me.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 26, 2008)

There is just slower scenes, wich feels that way because of the pace of the scenes you've seen before (ex. the subway scene.). 
But overall, it's pretty fast paced.


----------



## amonb (Jan 26, 2008)

s7eve said:


> My wife and I were the only people in the cinema that didn't hate it, I thought they were going to start a riot when it finished. I don't know how anyone could think it was slow, it felt like less than half an hour had passed to me.





Spoiler



The first 20 minutes had me intrigued but I was starting to hope something would happen before the first tremor hit. Then the building blew up and I was in, baby!



Interesting that so many in the cinema hated it, I think my showing was like 50/50... it is still number 1 in the US box office so there are obviously enough people liking it


----------



## El Caco (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the main problem was with the ending. Once it finished there was this long silence and then "is that it?", "fuck no, they better give us our money back" etc. and they stormed out. Lolita and I agreed that we would not have liked it if it had ended differently.


----------



## NDG (Jan 27, 2008)

I found it underwhelming.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Once it finished there was this long silence and then "is that it?", "fuck no, they better give us our money back" etc. and they stormed out.



Man I fucking HATE people that do that shit.... unless they sat through 15 minutes of it and left because:

a) they brought a kid and it was too gory for their child to watch (i.e. not rated properly)

or

b) they waited for the wrong movie 

they really have no entitlement to get money back. They paid for a movie and they watched the whole thing... if they didn't dig the ending I don't see why the theater should have to refund them anything.  "Yeah... I bought this pizza... I ate the whole thing and hated the aftertaste so I want my money back!!!"


----------



## amonb (Jan 27, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> They paid for a movie and they watched the whole thing... if they didn't dig the ending I don't see why the theater should have to refund them anything.  "Yeah... I bought this pizza... I ate the whole thing and hated the aftertaste so I want my money back!!!"


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 27, 2008)

The reason I didn't like Cloverfield was that... it was... blunt. It lacked subtlety or finesse. I'll make an analogy.

Haute couture is to Macy's as Schindler's List or 2001 is to Cloverfield.

I'll have to agree with sakeido too, about them showing the monster too long. The lifeblood of a thriller is intellectual. Cloverfield, I felt, resorted to cheap shock/scare tactics.


----------



## amonb (Jan 27, 2008)

It was a monster movie... aren't they meant to be blunt? I mean, Alien and The Thing were about paranoia rather than the monster, but this one was all about blowing shit up and screamin: "Oh my god what was that???"

But to each their own


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 27, 2008)

amonb said:


> It was a monster movie... aren't they meant to be blunt? I mean, Alien and The Thing were about paranoia rather than the monster, but this one was all about blowing shit up and screamin: "Oh my god what was that???"
> 
> But to each their own





Alien and the Thing are probably my two favorite movies of the genre.


----------



## amonb (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine too, but I don't think they are even in the same genre as Cloverfield, TBH


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still not seeing the monster in the smoke in the poster  Just got back from seeing it, and there were people in the theatre that pulled the whole "What the fuck?!?" at the end and got pissed. Really though, how fucking else do you end it? It ended perfect for me, and I thought the whole movie was awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

JJ, I now  you. I was on the fence, but you had me at


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> JJ, I now  you. I was on the fence, but you had me at



Who's coming with me? Who's coming with me? Thank you Bob!


----------



## Eric (Jan 30, 2008)

My girlfriend and I just saw it tonight... and we wanna see it again tomorrow 



Spoiler



It was very entertaining. The part where they were firing rockets and shells at it in the street was absolutely \m/

I also enjoyed the part where they smashed the (louse?) in the door in the subway and it sounded like some kind of small rabid dog...

Oh and best quote in the movie: "That's something else... also terrible..."


----------



## amonb (Jan 31, 2008)

That line rocked!


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 1, 2008)

Got to see it today...it was released this morning in the UK.

Absolutely blew me away from start to finish, the best cinematic experience of my life.


Spoiler



A few people in the cinema were apparently disappointed with the raw ending, but, how the hell else was it supposed to end!?



Most importantly, it shows exactly what it is that makes the public keep paying their money to go to the cinema, rather than downloading films at home...it's the experience, one which you just could not get at home.

I'll be taking my missus to see this ASAP. Excellent film!


----------



## Eric (Feb 2, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Got to see it today...it was released this morning in the UK.
> 
> Absolutely blew me away from start to finish, the best cinematic experience of my life.
> 
> ...



You know my girlfriend and I were discussing that as we left the theater. Watching that for the first time on a normal TV without a surround sound system would have SUCKED!


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2008)

Saw it, liked it.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got back from it. Thought it was pretty good.  

I wasn't expecting much from it which probably helped a little. But I thought it was filmed very cleverly, sound was awesome, acting was okay. Not bad at all.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome.

One of the best films i've seen in a while.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 8, 2008)

I shat myself. But I loved it. I thought I'd hate it...and I was up untill there first 'Bang!' then I was into it and everything moved quickly for the next hour. I hope there's a sequel from the Armies point of view and continues the story a bit.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (Feb 9, 2008)

I went into thinking it was going to utterly fucking blow & I liked it!
ALOT!

Probably could have shown the monster a tad bit less in the ending, but those creepy little spider thingy's made my damn skin crawl...so they evened each other out...

Overall...I'd give it a


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 9, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> I hope there's a sequel.



There's going to be. Apparently it's already been commissioned a sequel. And JJ Abrams has agreed. 

Because lets face it, with the way this one ended it's 100% open for a sequel.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> The reason I didn't like Cloverfield was that... it was... blunt. It lacked subtlety or finesse. I'll make an analogy.
> 
> Haute couture is to Macy's as Schindler's List or 2001 is to Cloverfield.
> 
> I'll have to agree with sakeido too, about them showing the monster too long. The lifeblood of a thriller is intellectual. Cloverfield, I felt, resorted to cheap shock/scare tactics.



Yeah I agree with this. The movie wasn't terrible but it defenetly wasn't "revolutionary", it was just fun. More like a rollercoaster ride, than visiting another world. Kinda the same way I feel about Jurasic Park, exept more gimmicky.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2008)

I thought this movie was great. I have to go out and get a copy, wouldn't mind seeing it again. 

EDIT: Just noticed how hold the thread is.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah the movie was pretty good


----------

